# The police stopped an armed black man at night...



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2015)

...then this happened.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a black friend who could write a nearly identical letter regarding a recent interaction with the Minneapolis Police Dept (which is CONSTANTLY under fire for profiling and racism)...he wanted to post a similar note to his Facebook page but deleted at the last moment because he feared the backlash he'd feel from his circle of friends - (siding with the police, Uncle Tom, etc).  

Thanks for posting this, I admire the author's courage and just shared with my buddy.  Maybe he'll reconsider -


----------



## Grunt (Oct 29, 2015)

Very good article! I wish there was more written about interactions like this that take place hundreds of times a day...everyday!

As with everthing else...usually the "bad news" makes the news and the good doesn't.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Refreshing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 29, 2015)

This is very nice to hear


----------



## Brill (Oct 29, 2015)

So...why the different police reaction?  Cooperative attitude perhaps?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 29, 2015)

No, just one of the tens of thousands of contacts made you never hear about....and someone who gets it.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> So...why the different police reaction?  Cooperative attitude perhaps?



That's just the thing. It's not different. 

The different encounters are the ones you see on the news; by and large those are precipitated by the suspect's poorly conceived, demonstrably dangerous and illegal course of action.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2015)

policemedic said:


> That's just the thing. It's not different.
> 
> The different encounters are the ones you see on the news; by and large those are precipitated by the suspect's poorly conceived, demonstrably dangerous and illegal course of action.



I am very good friends with quite a few LEO's, and it all comes down to what @policemedic points out. If you get stopped for anything traffic related, and not reckless, etc., the outcome often is decided by how you behave after you are stopped. In short, you write your own ticket, in many cases. I get stopped about once every 3 or 4 years for speed in excess on the Interstate. If I am stopped, I go out of my way to make the officer feel safe. I find a place to pull over that gets us both well off the road. If it is at night, I turn on all the interior lights. I open the driver's window and wait with both hands on the wheel. I am generally armed. Sometimes they ask to see my CCW permit, and sometimes not. I generally get a warning.


----------



## Brill (Oct 30, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am very good friends with quite a few LEO's, and it all comes down to what @policemedic points out. If you get stopped for anything traffic related, and not reckless, etc., the outcome often is decided by how you behave after you are stopped. In short, you write your own ticket, in many cases. I get stopped about once every 3 or 4 years for speed in excess on the Interstate. *If I am stopped, I go out of my way to make the officer feel safe. I find a place to pull over that gets us both well off the road. If it is at night, I turn on all the interior lights. I open the driver's window and wait with both hands on the wheel.* I am generally armed. Sometimes they ask to see my CCW permit, and sometimes not. I generally get a warning.



HEAR, HEAR!!!!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am very good friends with quite a few LEO's, and it all comes down to what @policemedic points out. If you get stopped for anything traffic related, and not reckless, etc., the outcome often is decided by how you behave after you are stopped. In short, you write your own ticket, in many cases. I get stopped about once every 3 or 4 years for speed in excess on the Interstate. If I am stopped, I go out of my way to make the officer feel safe. I find a place to pull over that gets us both well off the road. If it is at night, I turn on all the interior lights. I open the driver's window and wait with both hands on the wheel. I am generally armed. Sometimes they ask to see my CCW permit, and sometimes not. I generally get a warning.




What?!!!!  You use common sense, common courtesy, respect and logic when dealing with a police officer...  :blkeye::whatever: ... and there are no issues?  Who woulda thunk it?:-/


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 30, 2015)

a: obeying the law, or obeying close enough to the law to reduce the value of strict enforcement vs time spent executing said enforcement prevents interaction with LE as an enforcement agent, better than condoms prevent ugly kids.... and to clarify this statement if it wasn't clear to anyone, you'll never have a worry if you never actually put yourself in a position where your actions result in the requirement of their reaction, because prevention of interaction = never having anything taken out of context/etc. Sorta like never sticking your *(&$ in crazy, you never have a batshit ex to worry about.

b: fighting a cop in court and making them look a fool in front of their peers is not only the prudent course of action vs arguing your case on the roadside where you have no discourse legally other than sign here......but, is also extremely satisfying

c: being nice, polite, concurring with LE when they have you dead to rights, etc, generally will result in a warning or fixit ticket vs actual citation... or in my case, since I'm such a nice guy, get you invited to apply to join the department.....on a traffic stop


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2015)

Disclaimer: I am not an African American male but I did grow up in a large east coast city, next to a large set of housing projects where on my side of the street were Philly cops, fireman and medics and the other side, shootings, drugs and drama everyday. Surreal to say the least. With that said, I grew up a few blocks from Philly's prison at that time, Holmesburg prison. Pop knew a few C.O.'s and I spent an hour in a cell to show me what I would get if I screwed the pooch. This was many years ago, now parents would go to jail for that.

Pop always told me that "if you are stopped by a cop, keep your fucking mouth shut, ears open, eyes open and hands in site. Do the fuck what they say". I was at baseball practice one night and walked home in the 8th. district. I was cutting through a side street next to the P.J.'s when a cop stopped me. He said, "come here fucker. What are you doing with that bat in here? I told him and he asked where my glove was. I left it at the field". He says, "give me the fucking bat and tell your pop to come pick it up". Pop did and I got a crack for doing that, even though I listened to the cop. Pretty retarded idea walking in the P.J.'s with a baseball bat and no evidence otherwise of baseball practice.

Now, in my job, I see drama all of the time and it never ceases to amaze me how people act like fucking assholes and then the cops are wrong.

M.


----------



## Brill (Oct 31, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> c: being nice, polite, concurring with LE when they have you dead to rights, etc, generally will result in a warning or fixit ticket vs actual citation... or in my case, since I'm such a nice guy, get you invited to apply to join the department.....on a traffic stop



Did they let you tour their facilities and let you hang out there for 24 hours?

You may have been arrested.

:-"


----------

